# Best era of Playboy



## nickzou (Jul 5, 2013)

So I was at my friend's house browsing through his bookshelf when I encountered two whole rows of magazines. And to my boyish delight, I found that they were Playboy's from 1970 up to 1998. Now admittedly, boobs and beautiful women aren't as exciting as they were when I was 8 years old but what struck me was, first of all, the types of girls they used to have, but also the photography. 

There's something very organic and earthy about the photography of Playboy circa 1970-1974, it wasn't so airbrushed and so plastic like today's Playboy. Browsing through the images I noticed today's bad habits definitely started somewhere in the 90's but as being a child of the era, I have a soft spot for that soft 90's glow and that overly warm white balance. Plus, the artificialness of the 90's wasn't so much heavy photoshop as in elaborate lighting and wind tricks to make the women look as impossibly beautiful which in turn made that look genuinely desirable.

I do not have much love for the heavy make-up, overly frilly underwear, and the big hair of the 80's. And the late 70's were just a slow gradual evolution away from the natural look of the early decade into the gaudy overly glamorized 80's.

So what are your fondest memories of Playboy? What is your favourite era of Playboy photography? Do you guys still have a collection?


----------



## runnah (Jul 5, 2013)

I was a fan of the older style but not of the fur.


----------



## ratssass (Jul 5, 2013)

...late 60's thru early 70's...chit was real,with still a touch of modesty.......always loved the Varga's Girls the best...


----------



## gsgary (Jul 5, 2013)

Were any of the pages stuck together :er:


----------



## unpopular (Jul 5, 2013)

nickzou said:


> So what are your fondest memories of Playboy?



Yeah. I think I'm keeping this one to myself.


----------



## runnah (Jul 5, 2013)

unpopular said:


> Yeah. I think I'm keeping this one to myself.



I weep for the younger generation. Finding your dads/uncles/brothers playboy was like winning the lottery/Super Bowl/world series


----------



## bogeyguy (Jul 5, 2013)

The difficulty was in hiding them from mom!


----------



## unpopular (Jul 5, 2013)

bogeyguy said:


> The difficulty was in hiding them from mom!



I know! And my mom is blind, even!


----------



## nickzou (Jul 5, 2013)

Eh, I guess Playboy was treated with as much respect as it is today. Seems odd that it is only considered a nudie mag when out of some 200 pages, only 10 or so featured naked women while the rest of it was covering stuff like Watergate, Women's Liberation, and the Vietnam War.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Jul 5, 2013)

I agree OP. 

for me, I'm not much for tats and metal rings either. Like the gals pink and natural. (Mocha is cool too!)


----------



## unpopular (Jul 5, 2013)

nickzou said:


> Eh, I guess Playboy was treated with as much respect as it is today. Seems odd that it is only considered a nudie mag when out of some 200 pages, only 10 or so featured naked women while the rest of it was covering stuff like Watergate, Women's Liberation, and the Vietnam War.



LOL - Yeah, sure. You only read the articles.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 5, 2013)

When I was 11, we found my mate's dad's porn mag collection.
Seen one - seem 'em all when it comes to porn stuff.
Of course, I may have taken the odd private shot of girlfriends over time but I'm not really into porn as such, more reminders of past encounters.
Before I got married, I dumped the lot so I have a zero porn collection and no intention of restarting in any way.

I'm not really into in 'art' (is porn art?) photography so I don't see me trying to get into that field.
Being married means I'd probably lose my googlies if my wife found out I'd taken any such shots so that's out anyway.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 5, 2013)

unpopular said:


> nickzou said:
> 
> 
> > So what are your fondest memories of Playboy?
> ...



Youre doing what to yourself?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## runnah (Jul 5, 2013)

Indofred said:


> When I was 11, we found my mate's dad's porn mag collection.
> Seen one - seem 'em all when it comes to porn stuff.
> Of course, I may have taken the odd private shot of girlfriends over time but I'm not really into porn as such, more reminders of past encounters.
> Before I got married, I dumped the lot so I have a zero porn collection and no intention of restarting in any way.
> ...



So what you are saying is that you do not like naked images of women?

No implication just curious.


----------



## ratssass (Jul 5, 2013)

Indofred said:


> When I was 11, we found my mate's dad's porn mag collection.
> Seen one - seem 'em all when it comes to porn stuff.
> Of course, I may have taken the odd private shot of girlfriends over time but I'm not really into porn as such, more reminders of past encounters.
> Before I got married, I dumped the lot so I have a zero porn collection and no intention of restarting in any way.
> ...




...just because your on a diet,doesn't mean you can't look at the menu  :lmao:


----------



## wyogirl (Jul 5, 2013)

runnah said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > When I was 11, we found my mate's dad's porn mag collection.
> ...


I'm sorry, are the images naked or are the women??  Sorry, I couldn't resist the grammar lesson.


----------



## runnah (Jul 5, 2013)

wyogirl said:


> I'm sorry, are the images naked or are the women??  Sorry, I couldn't resist the grammar lesson.



Your a nerd.


----------



## wyogirl (Jul 5, 2013)

runnah said:


> wyogirl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, are the images naked or are the women??  Sorry, I couldn't resist the grammar lesson.
> ...


 Just a little.... but I'm also a straight female who had nothing else to contribute to this thread... next time I'll just be quiet.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 5, 2013)

:addpics:


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 5, 2013)

I read it for the articles.

After I had memorized the photos of course!

Back in the day Playboy was the highest paying mag out there, and they had some of the very best working for them.  There was a reason that the photography was magnificent beyond the gorgeous women.


----------



## nickzou (Jul 5, 2013)

unpopular said:


> nickzou said:
> 
> 
> > Eh, I guess Playboy was treated with as much respect as it is today. Seems odd that it is only considered a nudie mag when out of some 200 pages, only 10 or so featured naked women while the rest of it was covering stuff like Watergate, Women's Liberation, and the Vietnam War.
> ...



No, I was surprised that Playboy even had articles. I didn't buy them growing up and I sure as hell didn't pick them up after I had the means, there was the internet at that point. So yes, I noticed Playboy not only had articles, but quality articles.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 6, 2013)

Mike_E said:


> I read it for the articles.
> 
> After I had memorized the photos of course!
> 
> Back in the day Playboy was the highest paying mag out there, and they had some of the very best working for them. There was a reason that the photography was magnificent beyond the gorgeous women.



I've heard this a lot from countless sources of varying degrees of qualification... I've still only ever looked at the boobies.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 6, 2013)

ratssass said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > When I was 11, we found my mate's dad's porn mag collection.
> ...



Not really interested in things on paper - Now, if you're talking about an eyeful of the real thing ..... maybe I'd have a quick glance; by accident of course.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 6, 2013)

runnah said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > When I was 11, we found my mate's dad's porn mag collection.
> ...



I'm not especially bothered, no.
When I was 11, I felt like the next 9 birthdays had come at once but I grew up quickly. 
I, being a very naughty young chap, had seen a real full set by 12 (a "you can look at mine" job)
I honestly lost interest in porn very quickly although I did go to a do just before my 18th birthday.
They had porn movies with a twist - I really thought that bloke was going to give the lady a seeing to but...well...that poor pig.
The one with the nuns was also very imaginative.

In general, I haven't deliberately looked at any porn since then as it's all pretty much the same.

Now, before you get the idea, I'm more of a man's man - don't. 
There's no finer sight than a pretty lady and I have no interest at all in anything involving a sausage; maybe if a nun was involved and they moved on to carrots and a washing machine on fast spin.

As for porn shoots.
I'm not really into anything except street photos so I don't suppose I'll ever bother trying to do that sort of work. Illegal here anyway.
Of course, when I'm old and disgusting but too knackered to manage the real thing - I may return to paper or electronic filth.
I wonder if yo can get the right camera angles from a wheelchair.


----------



## bribrius (Jan 22, 2014)

Indofred said:


> When I was 11, we found my mate's dad's porn mag collection.
> Seen one - seem 'em all when it comes to porn stuff.
> Of course, I may have taken the odd private shot of girlfriends over time but I'm not really into porn as such, more reminders of past encounters.
> Before I got married, I dumped the lot so I have a zero porn collection and no intention of restarting in any way.
> ...


I haven't taken a nude picture of a woman since I met my wife. I have a feeling it wouldn't go over well....


----------



## ffarl (Jan 22, 2014)

Ahhh, the good old days.  I do miss the days when running into a pic of a naked women (or even partially so) was a special event.  Now it's everywhere.  Not special.  I can see whatever I want, whenever I want, so I pretty much don't want to.  

   Used to be one of your buddies would steal a mag from their dad or older brother and those images had to last you six months.  Magazine monogamy... at least temporarily.


----------



## deveaushawn (Jan 22, 2014)

runnah said:


> Your a nerd.



*You're


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 22, 2014)

I actually read it for the articles when I was younger. Took me about 10 or so minutes before I could read them, but they were actually pretty good. I think. Were they good? Sorry, boobs.


----------

